# Recall Marineland Stealth PRO Submersible Heaters



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I received a letter today from Petsmart to the effect that these heaters are being recalled. You can quickly find the reason with a simple Google search (hint: BOOM!). I'm really surprised it's taken this long to pull them, frankly. Anyway, Petsmart will fully refund the product if you return them. The letter does not state if a receipt or the original packaging are required. I would think not, but I might be wrong.

This is for the black plastic models, not the glass ones. 

I have a few of these but only used them for a few days due to the fact they just work poorly. I was too lazy to return them, but probably will now.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm....Maybe they figured out that potassium nitrate, sulfur and charcoal makes a poor insulator. LOL!!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

oh crap, I have these in all my tank! 

do you have to buy it from them in order to get a refund???

can you put the email up here, please?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the link to the email that was sent out.http://petsmart-mail.com/P/v3/Microsite.asp?E=1524;069698;1930618359;25;02&R=T1_ONL&A=1007


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wow shhhhhhhhhhh duc returns from the dead.... duc do you need some heaters. I think I got a few extras laying around, or pretty sure my friend ron, has some and sells them for a good price...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Finally..


----------

